
Diabetes drug 'significantly reverses memory loss' in mice with Alzheimer's - eplanit
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2017-12/lu-dd122017.php
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.lancaster.ac.uk/news/articles/2017/diabetes-
drug-...](http://www.lancaster.ac.uk/news/articles/2017/diabetes-drug-
significantly-reverses-memory-loss-in-mice-with-alzheimers-/)

